# Buying Rhom Bundles



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been offered a deal of an gold diamond rhombeus with a 60 gallon tank setup for $100 and a silver arowana trade, or to buy a 3 inch baby black rhom for $29.99 and put it into my current 30 gallon which is a better deal. There is nothing in my 30 gallon just cleaned it out. which one has brighter red eye developement?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Eye color is luck. Some get brighter red than others


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

should I take the deal or should I just buy the baby black rhom for 30 dollars. The deal is 6" gold diamond rhom with 60 gallon aquarium setup already with stand for 100 dollars and my silver arowana he's only 6.5". If I get the baby black rhom I'am going to put it into my 30 gallon it's only 2" right now.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would get the GDR


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I would get the GDR


k, I'am going with choice thanks man. but is a GDR better than a regular Black Rhom? I not sure haven't taken care of a rhom before.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its the same. The reason I say go for it is because its 6" instead of 2".

It will possibly be a better first rhom then a little baby.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

For what 60-70$ more your getting a tank too. Gold rhom be nice. Especially since most keepers seem to go for the blks. Its personal preference. I like the 1st place(gold color).


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> For what 60-70$ more your getting a tank too. Gold rhom be nice. Especially since most keepers seem to go for the blks. Its personal preference. I like the 1st place(gold color).


yeah 100 dollars with GDR and Tank setup I also have totrade my silver arowo to him too.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I would go for the gold diamond, bigger (they are extremely slow growers) Looks better imo, and you get a bigger tank.

$100 plus your arowana in exchange is a great deal, just compare with our vendors prices.

Go for it.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

he doesnt get 100$, he looses his arowana and 100$


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats what Impallas meant, and yes its a great deal especially since he's housing a silver arow in a 30gal right now


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

diamond rhoms look cooler imo


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Parsa said:


> he doesnt get 100$, he looses his arowana and 100$


Yes I got it, excuse my iffy wording, its a great deal. Thank you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id do the gdr and tank.

Why?

-You wanted to sell the arrow anyways and you'd be lucky to get 50$ for it.
-The tank setup is probably worth over 100$
-You get a tank so you wont have to upgrade like you would later as it would be 30$ for the small rhom plus the cost of a larger setup down the road
-The fish is larger and proably nicer if it is a GDR. Even if it isn't a GDR its larger.

What comes with the setup? As long as the setup is functional and not some POS id do the trade.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> Id do the gdr and tank.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


It think it's a Hagen tank that comes with a 60gallon aquaclear heater, and one of those new hagen hob filters with three filter bags, but I can't tell from the photos.This is the Piranhas Iam gunna get in the trade:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a nice rhom. Hagen tanks are pretty nice so IMO a sliver arrow for a gdr is a good trade same with 100$ for a 65g setup as it seems to be a decent setup.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

60 gallon tank and rhom/ go for it man!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Thats a nice rhom. Hagen tanks are pretty nice so IMO a sliver arrow for a gdr is a good trade same with 100$ for a 65g setup as it seems to be a decent setup.


the only down side is it doesn't come with a lid and light fixture but I'am pretty sure I'am more than qualified to make lid, seeing in how i made a 90 gallon lid for my cuz's 2" black rom tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At least you could get the light you want if you wanted plants. I'd porbably just start with a glass cover then down the road think of a light.
My red pair's tank has do light though it gets light from 2 windows.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i would get the gdr and get the 2 in rhom


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> i would get the gdr and get the 2 in rhom


so your saying I should, do the deal and buy the baby Black rhom. If I decided on that I would have to put my reds in the 50 gallon, the new baby Rhom in my old 30 gallon and my new gold diamond rhom left in it's current 60 gallon. Theres a few problems with that direction. 1. Only have room for room for 2 tanks, perferably the smaller ones or just swap the 50gl for the 60gl, 2. If I kept all three of the tanks running my bills are going to be high for my hydro, 3. baby rhoms are timid and not as interesting as they are when their a bit more matured, they also grow very slowly and finally 4. having a 30 gal with onlya 2" fish in there for a couple of years is quite boring, I could use the 30 to breed shrimp or other live food for my piranhas. I'am not saying your idea is bad, all i'am saying is I have limited room and my current budget won't fit the price to support 4 reds and 2 rhoms. It's basically just my opinion on what I prefer though, thanks for suggesting though. If you want a Baby black Rhom there on sale at the Mississauga BigAls for 29.99 and look pretty decent.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

SandNukka15 said:


> i would get the gdr and get the 2 in rhom


There you go, best reply of all


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're trying to reduce tanks then why would you consider buying the small rhom aswell???

Here,
$100 plus your silver for a 60gal tank sounds ok, but since he's not giving you lids or lights and a crappy filter tell him youll give him 50$ plus your silver and pleco. If he declines then say no thank you and walk away.

If he doesnt go for it than take the silver to als, they will give you store credit which you can then use towards the small rhom. Then you can throw your reds into the 50gal, the new rhom into the 30gal.
But be aware that you will have to upgrade both those tanks, later put the rhom into the 50gal and the reds into a new 75gal or bigger.

Does that make sense???



impalass said:


> i would get the gdr and get the 2 in rhom


There you go, best reply of all















[/quote]

This place makes me laugh sometimes


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That GDR looks sweet !!!
I'd also get it !!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> i would get the gdr and get the 2 in rhom


There you go, best reply of all















[/quote]

This place makes me laugh sometimes
[/quote]

alright I'll try the nagotiation method, if it doesnt work than I'll walk and do what you said.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

By the way do you guys no where I can get baby Caribes my cousin is searching for them, I couldn't seem to find them in BigAl's, Dragon or Aquatic Kingdom. where else in mississauga or vaughn mills can I have the posssibiltiy of find Baby Caribes? I advised him to buy atleast 8 to 12 because their cannibalistic and are the most aggersive pygos, he's going to put them into a 200 gallon with a fuval external caniter filter and bioglow blue light with black moon sand or pool filter sand. thanks if you guys have some info.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you won't find baby cariba now, they are not in season. you'll have to wait until summer time, around June/July that's when they will be in season.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd take the diamond rhom also


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> you won't find baby cariba now, they are not in season. you'll have to wait until summer time, around June/July that's when they will be in season.


really, i heard it's the same thing with Black rhoms yet BigAls has a huge selection of 2.5 inches this week. thanks for telling that though I never new that.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Even when they are in season you dont see too many in the area


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you got the gdr already?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/23393-serrasalmus-rhombeus/page__view__findpost__p__2629231


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> you got the gdr already?
> http://www.piranha-f...ost__p__2629231


no this is the pic the dealer gave me, gunna get it this weekend; saturday or sunday.


----------

